# Benylin



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have been suffering with a cold and cough for about a week and the cough just doesnt seem to be getting any better.  I went to the doctor just before Christmas who said it was a viral infection and just to take paracetamol but the cough is driving me crazy.  DH also had the same thing and took Benylin which seemed to clear it within days so was wondering if it would be safe for me to take, it is the mucus cough night one if this matters.
Thanks so much


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Charlie,

Sorry to hear about the cold & cough  The ingredients in the Benylin mucous chesty cough syrup haven't really been tested in pregnancy so the company that make it don't license it for use. The only info available says that it should only be used if benefit outweighs risk   It is highly unlikely that a few days worth of taking it would cause any harm or problems so if the cough is so bad and you think taking the Benylin would help then you could take some.

Hope you feel better soon, either way  
Maz x


----------

